# Smegma?!?........



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Reiver is apparently (according to the vet) producing too much smegma and the only thing to cure it would be chemical castration or total neutering.

Would a urine infection cause more smegma?!

How do you cope?!?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

don't want to read and run but I have no idea hopefully someone can help


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Cant help but 'smegma' is probably my most hated word!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have no idea if castration makes a difference but gelded horses produce a massive amount - huge black lumps of it that stink.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

If it's suprelorin, I wouldn't go down that route, it can affect temperament drastically, and once it's in there, it isn't reversible. You won't know unfortunately, until you've had it done, whether your dog is one who will be affected by it.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

My entire dogs have smegma, my neutered dogs don't - so I do think neutering should stop it.

However! I would certainly not put my dog through neutering - and it's numerous disadvantages - just to reduce smega production. 

Not a pleasant job by any means - but get yourself some rubber gloves, a bowl of warm water, cotton wool and a bottle of hibiscrub - dilute hibiscrub until pale pink and clean twice daily. Will kill any infection and keep him nice and clean.

I'd also be insisting on having a urine sample tested, if you haven't already done so.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ahh smegma, disgusting stuff!!!

I'd try the hibiscrub thing, smegma is basically the same as bogies(i do apologise for that by the way but it is), designed to get rid of the rubbish and help keep the sheath clean and lubricated...too much probably means there's something there thats not good so i'd try keeping it clean before looking at something as drastic as chemical castration or neutering 

Again, i do apologise


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Im sure your vets know best, however if he didn't have it before could it not be caused by an infection, and be reduced once the infection is dealt with?

It should be cream in colour, if there's a lot of it and it smells or is green, thats a sign of infection. My boy produces a lot when he's excited, is it possible that he was just excited when you took him in?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lmao I thought smegma was ..nvm Im out of the thread before I get in trouble


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Time for a thread break, anyone hungry ?

tea/coffee ?



cheese ? :w00t:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So glad both of mine are bitches!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

trixiemixy said:


> Yes please. Tea?!?
> 
> Whats with dolls head in the tea??


maybe she was thirsty


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

instead of getting him castrated my dog billy had a bad prostate when he was 14 and the vet instead of a chemical castration gave him these tablets, i think they were ypozane or something similar and they had the same effect for 6 months at a time. you could see if your vet would agree to that instead.


----------

